# Internet Explorer soars new heights with IE9



## NewsBytes (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally, those will to bear the brunt of beta can get their hands on a preview of Internet Explorer 9! 

Microsoft has released a "Test Drive" preview build of internet Explorer. Be ready to drive without a seatbelt or even a steering wheel though, as this browser preview contains just the engine. The preview browser right now is simple window with no toolbar, no location bar, no tabs   either. Heck you cant even go back and forward in History! Still the very fact that Microsoft has releas...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2010)

lol, still Internet Explorer is a joke.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2010)

good joke. Now just provide auxilliary support from mozilla or opera to breatne life into it.


----------



## mobiclue (Mar 19, 2010)

Internet explorer 9 will not have support for Windows XP. This is bad as most users are still using XP.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2010)

mobiclue said:


> Internet explorer 9 will not have support for Windows XP. This is bad as most users are still using XP.



by the time its released.. xp users will be a lot less... but they still will be the majority


----------



## chooza (Mar 23, 2010)

ico said:


> lol, still Internet Explorer is a joke.



that why its a largest using browser in world. dont say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse.I m using IE and Opera and never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack while using IE. infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2010)

okk chooza. you are correct.


----------



## aditya_123 (Mar 23, 2010)

mozilla is better but it bcums slow when a lot of add-ons are installed in it.......... and even facebook runs slow too while using its chat software


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2010)

IE9... sigh. I don't think they will ever give up and call it a day.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2010)

chooza said:


> that why its a largest using browser in world. dont *say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse*.I m using IE and Opera and *never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack* while using IE. *infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE*



lolwut?  
Victims never know when attacked 

Anyway Internet Explorer is nothing more than a big fat joke and by the time IE9 is it would still be playing catch up with Opera 9.5, Firefox 3, and Chrome 3.0 (yup ze old versions)  Oh wait I could go back more versions and IE would STILL be playing catch up. 

Bit off and on topic:
*www.techtree.com/India/News/Internet_Explorer_Losing_Grip_in_Europe/551-110091-643.html


----------



## nimish23 (Mar 24, 2010)

IE9 aint coming before 2011 it seems. i switched to firefox three years back and have never felt the need to get back to IE. 
interesting piece on microsoft and its browsers : 
*arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/03/can-microsoft-really-build-a-better-browser.ars


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 28, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> now a days its a style of high profile so called techies to blame any Microsoft product just like indians blame politicians.
> microsoft is a great software company.


Well you make take it that way but Microsoft deserves bashing IMO. But we can beg to differ no doubt. 



> as far as personal privacy is concern google chrome is a biggest spy in ur pc. just search about it and u will find the facts.


Chromium ftw. Chromium = Chrome - Google's sh1t


----------



## hellknight (Mar 28, 2010)

When it will be officially released, i mean the stable version, at that time, Opera and Firefox will be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay ahead of it..


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 28, 2010)

using IE8 and Firefox 3.6 both 
But Firefox dominates over IE


----------



## lywyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Feeling safer using Chrome than IE. and from a development point of perspective lesser said is better for IE.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2010)

chooza said:


> that why its a largest using browser in world. dont say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse.I m using IE and Opera and never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack while using IE. infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE



It's the most used because it comes bundled with the OS. Read the news item regarding the 'Browser Ballot' in the EU and how IE's share is on the decline.

You're free to use which ever browser suits you.


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 29, 2010)

chooza said:


> that why its a largest using browser in world. dont say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse.I m using IE and Opera and never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack while using IE. infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE


*4gifs.com/gallery/d/149086-2/Faceslide.gif


----------



## xitij2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

chooza said:


> that why its a largest using browser in world. dont say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse.I m using IE and Opera and never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack while using IE. infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE



Yes, it might sound lame, but it is true. Anyone who doesn't like messing with their computer, will find a nice little icon called Internet Explorer, and immideately assume it is for surfing the net. It works, and why should they care that it's because of the tireless efforts of thousands of developers? All that matters is that they click on that icon and the surf the net. They don't need an alternative.

I installed Chrome on the computers of a few people still using IE,and they just thought it was a newer version of the same. They are not dumb, they just don't give a **** as long as GMail opens and they can surf YouTube. They have other fields to excel in instead of computers.



Anorion said:


> IE9... sigh. I don't think they will ever give up and call it a day.



I don't think they should, we all need a laughing stock  Besides, the best thing that can propel the evolution of browsers forward is finding out your browser is slower than IE 



nimish23 said:


> IE9 aint coming before 2011 it seems. i switched to firefox three years back and have never felt the need to get back to IE.
> interesting piece on microsoft and its browsers :
> *arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/03/can-microsoft-really-build-a-better-browser.ars



Same here, although I switched to Netscape 4.something back in 1999, a lot of websites didn't work as well, but it was still worth it! 
And yes, I agree, by the time IE9 comes out in a couple of years, it will be outdated again, and it wont matter cause many people will still be using IE7,8 and the state of the web will still be the same.



pravinbv said:


> now a days its a style of high profile so called techies to blame any Microsoft product just like indians blame politicians.
> microsoft is a great software company. as far as personal privacy is concern google chrome is a biggest spy in ur pc. just search about it and u will find the facts.
> BTW i like FIREFOX.



No one blames Microsoft for their charitable donations, and Microsoft got quite some praise for Windows 7. Guess why? 

People blame a shitty product, and Microsoft has made quite a few of those, too many in fact. Take each point for what it is. Does it make sense? Bashing is only unfair if you do so without reason, and Microsoft has been kind enough to provide us with plenty of those. 

It is amusing that you post this for an article which actually praises a Microsoft product, sort of. 

The internet is the biggest spy on any pc. If you want 100% privacy, stay off it.


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 3, 2010)

pravinbv said:


> Its up to u, what u want to keep private and what public. if that doesn't matter for u then u are really welcome by Google. if u click on a add that ask u to buy a gift for someone on any particular day with Google account logged in i am sure on next year on same day Google will pop up with same type add to give a gift.
> what u want to share with anyone is depends on person.
> 
> if u want proof go here
> ...



Exactly. My point is if you go on a mistrust spree, every URL you enter goes to your browser, your dns server, and many many other places. If you keep worrying about who is listening in, you will find many suspects.

First of all, the privacy problem you speak of has already been fixed:
*www.informationweek.com/news/security/privacy/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=222500216

As for the obmibox issue, that is a *feature* of the browser, and one which can easily be turned off (as even the article will claim). Additionally, you can use Yahoo or Bing for the same purpose. Granted, many people might not know the implications of typing a URL in the omnibox, and this is something that should be highlighted by google. 

Even so, for those who know, the choice is there. When you choose to go to your psychologist, it isn't a invasion of privacy when they hear the intimate details of your life, that is their *job*. 

That ad issue you speak of is again not that big a deal, if only machines are involved. Like the GMail ads. When I use my browser or any other application, I consider it a good feature that the application learns from how I use it and adapts. My browser will show frequently visited websites and suggest then when I type in an address. My machine is not invading my privacy. If Google's machines do the same thing, i.e. record how I use them so that my future experience with the service gets better, how come it is suddenly an invasion of privacy? 

I will answer why as well. It is not an invasion of privacy, but it is definitely uncomfortable that some remote computer in someone else's control has this data. The discomforting thing is, what if someone compromises their system and gains access to this data? If this is what you are worried about, then it is a reason to stay away from any and all web services. Your GMail account is no safer. Stay off the internet as I said. 

It is OK to want to have your privacy, but after a point it is just paranoia.


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 4, 2010)

If they are a monopoly. I agree.
However, in any case it is not similar to the way Microsoft is a monopoly. 

The world is dependent on Microsoft for Windows, if they were to decide tomorrow that they will not let Windows run on any non-Microsoft computers -- like Apple -- people would be screwed. (Note that they cannot do this as it would be illegal since they are a monopoly, so the law does step in a bit to prevent such things)

Google gives you many ways out, and most of their products are open source. If Google discontinues the Google Chrome browser tomorrow, others will continue making it. Most of their services have API and free access, so even if it shuts down in the future, you will not be left without your data.

I am still not really sure how Google is a monopoly though. Maybe I just don't understand these laws that well. However unlike Windows, for which there is no equivalent OS which can run its applications, all of Google's products have competitors, and yet people prefer Google's products because they are better.

What can we have people do? Tell them to use inferior products? Or tell Google to stop making amazing products for free?

My view is that a dictatorship with a good ruler is far more efficient than a democracy with elected shitheads. Is it better though, I am not sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2010)

xitij2000 said:


> *My view is that a dictatorship with a good ruler is far more efficient than a democracy with elected shitheads*. Is it better though, I am not sure.


Man, you rock  What a perfect phrase to describe to monopoly of Microsoft, Windows and Internet Explorer.


----------



## bijesh123 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just Test Drive Version Not the Full Version. Safari is better in compared to that of Internet Explorer. This is just a Last minute Effort by Microsoft to get on the race.


----------



## chooza (Apr 6, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> *4gifs.com/gallery/d/149086-2/Faceslide.gif


Good animation. Lage raho, isse jiyada kuch kar bhi nahi sakte.

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




xitij2000 said:


> Yes, it might sound lame, but it is true. Anyone who doesn't like messing with their computer, will find a nice little icon called Internet Explorer, and immideately assume it is for surfing the net. It works, and why should they care that it's because of the tireless efforts of thousands of developers? All that matters is that they click on that icon and the surf the net. They don't need an alternative.
> 
> I installed Chrome on the computers of a few people still using IE,and they just thought it was a newer version of the same. They are not dumb, they just don't give a **** as long as GMail opens and they can surf YouTube. They have other fields to excel in instead of computers.
> 
> ...


I dont know what you want to be known as. Brother its ages that everyone just prick MS. Apple, Netscape,Linux, Google,etc. but they came out everytime with a new standard.That's why every another company had to follow what they initiate.Now you put all blame on windows, no my dear, if one has anything good, others has to follow: AKELE HI HOTI HAI HAR NAYI SHURUATE, AGAR SHAKTI HAI PAAS TUMHARE TOH ZAMANA DEGA SAATH.

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




pravinbv said:


> now a days its a style of high profile so called techies to blame any Microsoft product just like indians blame politicians.
> microsoft is a great software company. as far as personal privacy is concern google chrome is a biggest spy in ur pc. just search about it and u will find the facts.
> BTW i like FIREFOX.


Brother, they are not techies, they are just time passers. Did you notice any technical stuff here, only bashing Microsoft.do any one here compare the structures of all the browsers(which are their favourite)none. so ignore these.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

alright,since everyone is posting,so will i 



> Internet Explorer soars new heights with IE9



 the heights are still trenches when compared to Opera 10.51 

@Apple Juice - 

@chooza - refer the pic posted by AJ 

Opera pwns all,forever and by miles.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

chooza said:


> that why its a largest using browser in world. dont say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse.I m using IE and Opera and never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack while using IE. infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE


This is not because IE is an awesome browser but because most Indian websites are optimised for IE6, which even Microsoft has admitted to be outdated and not at all "secure", in its campaign asking people to upgrade IE. If your machine was compromised, you probably would not come to know. 

IE is the largest browser in the world because it comes bundled with the largest OS in the world. IE's engine is outdated. M$ should switch to Gecko or Webkit if it wants IE to be really good. In all browser tests, IE lags behind every other browser on the planet.



chooza said:


> Good animation. Lage raho, isse jiyada kuch kar bhi nahi sakte.



Animation sahi hai bhai! Tumhare post ke liye perfect. 


> I dont know what you want to be known as. Brother its ages that everyone just prick MS. Apple, Netscape,Linux, Google,etc. but they came out everytime with a new standard.That's why every another company had to follow what they initiate.Now you put all blame on windows, no my dear, if one has anything good, others has to follow: AKELE HI HOTI HAI HAR NAYI SHURUATE, AGAR SHAKTI HAI PAAS TUMHARE TOH ZAMANA DEGA SAATH.


 If M$ wants to set a new standard with IE, then it must swap engines. Else, it will continue to be at rock bottom in almost every browser test conducted by anyone other than M$. The blame is not on Windows, but an outdated browser, which with every new iteration manages to embarass itself further.


> Brother, they are not techies, they are just time passers. Did you notice any technical stuff here, only bashing Microsoft.do any one here compare the structures of all the browsers(which are their favourite)none. so ignore these.


What technical stuff have you posted? Any proof regarding IE being a great browser? Any link? Just blind claims.  From my side, here is proof of IE's enormous suckage: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125201

Admit it, you are used to IE so much that you can't see its negatives. The best browsers have to be Opera and Chrome/Chromium for speed and functionality and Firefox for customisation and IE for _sarkaari_ usage. 

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

@ *Apple Juice*: Your iMac is working wonders! Good usage of Safari to find an awesome GIF! 

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




Byte said:


> Rigorous usage of Internet Explorer 8, Safari and  Chrome ended up in an odd crashed session or two, but* Firefox didn't  crash even once throughout the test period. *Nice!



Nice, slow but steady. Of late, Firefox has never crashed on me, something which used to happen a lot during the days of Firefox 2.0-3.0.x


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2010)

Clearly Chooza is right, and we all are wrong and just time passers here


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 8, 2010)

Firefox is far better than ie ! IE is far behend browsers such as crome , firefox, opera etc


----------



## techno_geekyguy (Apr 8, 2010)

chooza said:


> that why its a largest using browser in world. dont say that people do not know abt another or resist to use another, because its nothing more then a lame excuse.I m using IE and Opera and never felt my machine has ever been compromised due to web attack while using IE. infact for net banking or online shopping I use IE



IE sux!!!!
dts d truth!!!
every1 sud accpt it.......
IE
if u use IE---


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ LULZ the images.. xD

*www.ixibo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/internetexplorerusage.png


----------



## Aspire (Apr 9, 2010)

^Incorrect


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 9, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ LULZ the images.. xD
> 
> *www.ixibo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/internetexplorerusage.png



Highly inaccurate!

The Internet Explorer download manager sucks! I usually first download Free Download Manager and use that to download Firefox.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 10, 2010)

:d :d


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 10, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Clearly Chooza is right, and we all are wrong and just time passers here



 true.

my reason for using IE? - heck i dont use IE


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 10, 2010)

xitij2000 said:


> Highly inaccurate!
> 
> The Internet Explorer download manager sucks! I usually first download Free Download Manager and use that to download Firefox.


and what you use to download Free Download Manager


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 10, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> and what you use to download Free Download Manager



lol 
u got that right...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2010)

^He pops in DIgit DVD 

Since MS has been forced to provide "alternatives" options to users during installation of Windows, higher % of users are making the choice of using non-IE browsers. This shows, given a choice, users do want to try a different product.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 10, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Since MS has been forced to provide "alternatives" options to users during installation of Windows, higher % of users are making the choice of using non-IE browsers. This shows, given a choice, users do want to try a different product.


Everyone wants to try different things. Same goes for browser. But most also keep IE with other browser. We all install all famous browsers and also use them.
Why have just one when all are free


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 10, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> and what you use to download Free Download Manager



You missed the point. I use IE to download FDM which I use for Fx.

I considered downloading wget for windows and using that to download FDM and using that to download Fx...
but nah..


----------



## Revolution (Apr 11, 2010)

From the very beginning I'm using Firefox and it rocks.....


----------



## easytouch (Apr 11, 2010)

The main reason i use IE is because of internet history .It opens most pages offline.


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

^Other browsers have an offline mode too. It is usually under the file menu.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 11, 2010)

easytouch said:


> The main reason i use IE is because of internet history .It opens most pages offline.


other browser can also do this job for you. Like in Firefox (File >> work offline)


----------



## Aspire (Apr 12, 2010)

^Isnt it offtopic?


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2010)

Your posts were deleted because it obviously didn't have any relevance to this topic.

If you want, you are most welcome to start a new thread in the Discussions/Fight Club section posting anything and everything about Google.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 12, 2010)

> ^^ no. its about the topic. my previous post have been deleted. so u thinking so.





> I know this time also this post will be deleted becouse i have posted same thing about 5 times and everytime my post is deleted. i think Digit is Pro Google, Pro Apple, Anti Microsoft and Bias on Linux. Presumed ideology.


If your post was deleted five times then don't you think there was a reason to which it was deleted in the first place?  This thread isn't about Google. I'm going to go and delete it once more. If you believe your topic warrants discussion then please start another thread for the topic in whatever section suited for it.  

Do not , and I repeat *DO NOT* post the same thing over again in this thread.


----------



## hunch (Apr 14, 2010)

Microsoft should have learnt from firefox and chrome if they will be in the browser market... Hope IE9 will compete with these browser... but i still thinks firefox rocks


----------



## chooza (Apr 15, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Clearly Chooza is right, and we all are wrong and just time passers here



True, that why u cant decide that u want to grin big or laughing loud. neway.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2010)

chooza said:


> True, that why u cant decide that u want to grin big or laughing loud. neway.


Good lad


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2010)

chooza said:


> True, that why u cant decide that u want to grin big or laughing loud. neway.


First we "curve" our lips , then we pass a big grin  and then we . 

Successive instances.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 16, 2010)

Internet Explorer ,well yes it suck.Atleast for all of us here.

     In this Geek Forum and all Forums there and all the ones that may be coming.Ofcourse when one have used FF or Opera going back to Internet explorer is certainly no no.So passe' ,so not so convinent.

*But did you think this .*

   There are more non-geek people on this planet than ones like us who tweet and blog and troll here which comes second to us like breathing.Some here could even do without breathing,

    Day in and day out normal people use Internet Explorer.Live it ,die it .Crash it, restart it.And yes appreciate all the updates that comes with it and hang on to it like there is no tomorrow. 
    Please give a moment of thought for those non-Geeks.

  As i write this i am safe in my firefox World which i know like the back of my hand, betting for those who use Internet Explorer.


----------



## chooza (Apr 22, 2010)

ico said:


> First we "curve" our lips , then we pass a big grin  and then we .
> 
> Successive instances.


Good, this shows that u r still a bachha, happy to make face.Bother, Jim carrey is not retiring soon, so keep practicing.


----------



## xitij2000 (Apr 22, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> Internet Explorer ,well yes it suck.Atleast for all of us here.
> 
> In this Geek Forum and all Forums there and all the ones that may be coming.Ofcourse when one have used FF or Opera going back to Internet explorer is certainly no no.So passe' ,so not so convinent.
> 
> ...



Very true.
I go to my mother's office one day and guess what I see. Everyone is using IE6 
I felt so bad that someone I am related to is the cause of 0.000001% of IE6's browser market share.
So I went ahead and installed Chrome and Firefox. 

But here's the thing. They don't want browser choice, they want a browser. IE6 is a browser, and as far as they know, it works. If websites start breaking they won't know what to do. Their instinct is still to click on that IE icon which is synonymous with the internet. However just a little education, and I had her using Chrome instead.

Keeping this is mind, I'd think people like us should help out. I think Chrome is the perfect browser in these situation as it updates automatically in the background without intervention. Firefox I think is brilliant, but it's advantages only step in if you start using add-ons.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2010)

chooza said:


> Good, this shows that u r still a bachha, happy to make face.


Atleast not a "chooza".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2010)

ico said:


> Atleast not a "chooza".


*2.bp.blogspot.com/_f4WI8ZWOCUo/RXgliL8ziFI/AAAAAAAAACc/USC62n0E9hM/s200/TottenhamNew.jpg


----------

